
Personalized children's books – Scalable? $10k a day target - warrenleow123RF
https://www.amazingfables.com
======
warrenleow123RF
I spent 6 months writing my first 8 books and to try self-publishing within
the personalised content space. Hope to make $10k a day because I think
content is scalable as long as it is good enough. Thoughts? Feedback on how to
improve the product very much welcome!

